#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > منابع تغذیه | Power Supplies >  >  _____مقاله ای در رابطه با اصول کارکرد و ساختار پاور های جدید_____

## ~H03in~

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*3320119*,*3r4n*,*9up*,*A R A S H*,*aa89*,*aa_sh*,*AB88*,*abady*,*abbas006*,*abbas3*,*abbastak*,*afarinesh-r*,*afshin9us*,*aidinmamad*,*ali1265*,*Aliesf*,*alifi87*,*alireza shah*,*alirezapc30*,*ali_chini*,*ali_esf*,*ali_sha*,*AMD*,*amd1*,*aminp61*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirmega*,*AmirRashedi*,*ana110*,*ar58*,*aramis*,*AREF1369*,*asd gegar*,*atfh*,*azartoos*,*B4K*,*ba.davood*,*BAGHERI*43*,*baghshan*,*behnam_2337*,*behzad.m*,*behzad_1*,*boss_2014*,*bsglobal*,*b_cral*,*cebit_amin*,*CINAPA*,*dashali*,*davood503*,*DeDe*,*digital84*,*drbehroozh*,*DTK*,*everest*,*fabienmartin*,*fakoor86*,*farah676*,*FARHAD111*,*farhadghader*,*farhadi-1*,*farsarr*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*flip*,*gadraj*,*gasemi.m100*,*ghaeem*,*ghmb*,*glxdimo*,*hadi1*,*hadi47*,*Hamed. R*,*hamed130*,*hamedarash*,*hamedssg*,*HAMID NADERI*,*hamid2346*,*hamid25*,*hamidy*,*hamiiid62*,*hamrahaval*,*hesar*,*hojat88*,*hossein mokh*,*hosseintafaz*,*hotman7797*,*ICT-ELEC*,*ilgar*,*imMohsen*,*iranvich63*,*jamir*,*jamservice1*,*jandow*,*javad222*,*javadm33*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*KHAKBIZAN*,*Khalili*,*kharad*,*khebreh*,*khoshbin*,*khoshnam*,*kiyanmz*,*kuroshzxc*,*lamerd*,*latifk200*,*m-j*,*magicco*,*mahdi msi*,*mahdi_138*,*mahmod31*,*malit*,*manaman*,*mani6*,*manoto*,*masoud_za*,*mehdi_0772*,*mehdi_ati*,*mehrab*,*mehran.*,*mehran139*,*mehran76gh*,*Meysam1362*,*mfbmm*,*micro power*,*mipamipa*,*mja127*,*mjtb_sar*,*mobaraki*,*mohammadtak*,*mohandes saeed*,*mohsen zmr*,*MOHSEN&A*,*moisom*,*moji55*,*mors@net*,*mory621*,*mostafa@racer*,*mostafa_sh*,*mr.rahman*,*mrd90550*,*MRVG2014*,*msm_n86*,*nadeya1*,*NICHICON*,*nima52*,*nimatk1*,*nz_cyrus*,*om_omid*,*onlyiran*,*pars rasa*,*Parse_T*,*parviz407*,*pc repairman*,*pedram1978*,*protamir*,*R.JAFARI*,*ram45*,*ramin_ra*,*rasolnia*,*reza01j*,*rezaeoc*,*ropshop*,*sabaaf*,*sadeg-f*,*saeedghasemi*,*Saeed_h*,*saghar1*,*SAJAD PK*,*sajjad2030*,*salexe*,*saraghaz*,*sayadjvc*,*serwal*,*shkib2005*,*Sina_Browser*,*SkyCity*,*snoozer*,*sokot_fb*,*solvent*,*sovietiran*,*sunboys*,*surna*,*tahaali9095*,*TAMIN*,*tamir2016*,*tamirkala*,*Tarkaan*,*tartar*,*taymaz-c*,*tohidi1*,*vahidmoh*,*xwhoogle*,*ya131*,*yar89*,*Yek.Doost*,*yeknaz3*,*yhsoft*,*yx700*,*Zirnevis*,*ئقح3*,*اقای مهندس*,*امیر سجاد*,*بدلی پور*,*بهبود 68*,*بهروز وثوقی*,*تاج*,*جمشيدا*,*جهان پور*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساخر*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*عطاالله*,*علی 222*,*علی سرافراز*,*علی علی دادی*,*غزال*,*فرهاد فرهادی*,*مجتبی تکبیری*,*محسن مهری*,*محمد علی جعف*,*مسرور*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میرچولی*,*نویدی*,*کاوندیش*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ~H03in~

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*abady*,*abbas006*,*afshin9us*,*aghajoon-2*,*ahnor*,*ahpa63*,*Ali mehrabi*,*ali8889*,*Aliesf*,*alireza shah*,*ali_esf*,*ali_sha*,*AMD*,*amd1*,*aminp61*,*AmirRashedi*,*ana110*,*ar58*,*aramis*,*Arash_g*,*AREF1369*,*B4K*,*ba.davood*,*bagher2020*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bamdad61*,*behzad.m*,*behzad_1*,*bsglobal*,*b_cral*,*CINAPA*,*danialavi*,*darkrose*,*digital84*,*dtdm*,*DTK*,*everest*,*fabienmartin*,*Faranir*,*farhadi-1*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*gadraj*,*ghalesari*,*ghmb*,*glxdimo*,*hamed130*,*hamedssg*,*HAMID NADERI*,*hamid25*,*hamrahaval*,*HORMOZ56*,*hossein mokh*,*hossein4001*,*hosseintafaz*,*hossein_zpp*,*hotman7797*,*ICT-ELEC*,*iranvich63*,*jac*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*khebreh*,*khoshbin*,*khoshnam*,*khosravi985*,*kiyanmz*,*kuroshzxc*,*m.r.salimi*,*mahdi_138*,*mahmod31*,*malit*,*manaman*,*mani6*,*manoto*,*masoud_n*,*Masoud_Y*,*mehdi_m*,*mehrab*,*mehran.*,*mehran139*,*mehs*,*micro power*,*mja127*,*mjtb_sar*,*mohager01*,*mohandes saeed*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtabashaye*,*MRVG2014*,*nadeya1*,*naim-kh*,*naser48*,*nema52*,*NICHICON*,*om_omid*,*parviz407*,*rasolnia*,*raz59*,*reno79*,*rezaeoc*,*rezalx*,*ropshop*,*sabaaf*,*Saeed_h*,*saghar1*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*shahin81*,*shahpoor71*,*shayan234*,*Sina_Browser*,*snoozer*,*solvent*,*sovietiran*,*surna*,*TAMIN*,*taymaz-c*,*User11*,*xwhoogle*,*ya-ke*,*ya131*,*yaghob20*,*yeknaz3*,*yx700*,*Zirnevis*,*ئقح3*,*اصغر57*,*امیر سجاد*,*بدلی پور*,*جمشيدا*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*عطاالله*,*علی علی دادی*,*غزال*,*فرهاد فرهادی*,*مسرور*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میرچولی*

----------


## مهدی امجدی

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ali_esf*,*ba.davood*,*BAGHERI*43*,*behzad_1*,*CINAPA*,*DTK*,*everest*,*freshman*,*gadraj*,*ghmb*,*glxdimo*,*hamid25*,*hossein mokh*,*hosseintafaz*,*hotman7797*,*ICT-ELEC*,*iranvich63*,*jac*,*Khalili*,*mahdi_138*,*mahmod31*,*mehrab*,*mehran139*,*nadeya1*,*rezaeoc*,*shiri_3h*,*sina.azimi*,*snoozer*,*sovietiran*,*vhw*,*xwhoogle*,*ya131*,*yeknaz3*,*~H03in~*,*ساخر*,*علی علی دادی*,*غزال*

----------


## ROHOLLA REZ

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ali_esf*,*BAGHERI*43*,*ghmb*,*hamid25*,*hossein mokh*,*jac*,*Khalili*,*mehrab*,*mehran139*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtabashaye*,*sina.azimi*,*vhw*,*yeknaz3*,*~H03in~*,*ساخر*,*غزال*

----------


## hamid25

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ali_esf*,*BAGHERI*43*,*baghshan*,*ghmb*,*hossein mokh*,*jac*,*Khalili*,*mehrab*,*mehran139*,*mohsen zmr*,*vhw*,*yeknaz3*,*~H03in~*,*ساخر*,*غزال*

----------


## fzi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ali_esf*,*BAGHERI*43*,*ghmb*,*hossein mokh*,*mehrab*,*mehran139*,*sina.azimi*,*vhw*,*ساخر*,*عطاالله*

----------


## سرمد

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ali_esf*,*BAGHERI*43*,*ghmb*,*hossein mokh*,*mehrab*,*mehran139*,*sina.azimi*,*~H03in~*,*ساخر*

----------


## عطاالله

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*ghmb*,*hossein mokh*,*mehrab*,*mehran139*,*sina.azimi*,*ساخر*

----------


## arsham221

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ghmb*,*hossein mokh*,*mehrab*,*sina.azimi*

----------


## Bingo1363

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ghmb*,*maysamsh*,*mehrab*,*mehran139*,*sina.azimi*,*اصغر57*

----------


## bluee

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amer007*,*ghmb*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hiradsabet

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## V.GHAEDY

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ghmb*

----------

